# Vitamin Supplement Advice



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking into different vitamin supplements that help with hashimotos for my 13 year old daughter. After a sudden increase in weight(12lbs in less than 2 months w/ being extremley active in competitive cheer and watching carbs) and extremly dry, itchy, painful upper legs I called dr and she had labs ran. Her TSH had increased to 10 after being in normal range just 2 months prior at visit. Medication was increased, but still left with trying to lose the extra lbs. She started taking Biotene, does anyone know anything about this or experience good outcomes with it. Its supposed to help with metabolism, and breakdown of carbs. First two weeks taking it she lost 5lbs. Not sure if from increasing meds or the biotene. Also would love to hear if there are any other viatamins that helps with the different effects of Hashimotos.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Fish oil, Vitamin D and B12 along with the Biotene daily is a good boost. Also, if she could do one protein drink a day instead of a meal. Basically, if she can increase her protein along with a lot of vegetables that should help. If there is enough protein and veggies filling her up, she might not have the cravings as bad.

Good luck!!! I completely can sympathize with the weight gain.

Patti


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Is she done with puberty?

I'd be careful with the dieting. It too often trains teens that they need to be perfect. If her weight is in the normal range for her frame, I'd leave it alone.

That said, there's nothing wrong with teaching kids about healthy eating. But having kids count carbs..........doesn't sound good.

As far as the supplements......she's 13. Why introduce her to pills? Just make nutritious meals for her and have healthy snacks on hand. She's still growing.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm wondering, has your daughter grown any taller since starting treatment? If memory serves, did you post earlier that she was several years behind in age in her bone growth? If that is the case, the good thing that should happen as her levels come into range is that she should have a growth spurt--in some adolescents this does involve adding a little "weight" first, then growing into it--it's hard to know what your daughters' pattern will be. The flip side is that as she grows, her thyroid medication requirements will change to match her body size.

Like many of us, she may find that weight will be a lifetime issue for her, so it's really a good idea to set her up with the best habits now--and I agree with CA-Lynn--I have 3 girls, 2 of them teens, and it is very easy to give them the wrong idea about body image, they also can become paranoid about food of any kind, just because kids that age can be generally a little obsessive. Doing competitive sports or dance also puts them in an environment where weight is very high one everyone's mind. I've heard the stories of what other girls do, and remember what I did to lose weight. I really want my girls to have a healthy, life-long approach to this.

A few "rules" we have:

You can eat what you like of fruits and vegetables

Avoid sugared drinks. Kids love soda pop and sweet tea and fruity flavored drinks, but they are a treat like candy.

Eat at mealtimes. If you are hungry soon after you last ate, your last meal probably wasn't a good one. Choose "food" for a snack--which is something with protein in it or a little fat such as cheese, yogurt, nuts or always fruits and veg.

Portion sizes count for everything. Candy and chips are delicious and everyone loves them. Learn to pay attention to how much of these you are eating. Was it a small sack or the better part of a large bag? A fun sized candy or a full sized bar? Have you eaten more than one today?

Weigh yourself once a week. A woman should be aware of her weight, but also aware that it can change daily by a couple of pounds or so due to water or other factors. If it seems to be going up, look at what you are eating and your activity level and make a plan.

I tell them it's really about learning to make good choices for yourself--and this is true for a lot of areas of their lives. If you are doing the right thing most of the time, those times when you overindulge won't matter so much.

Please don't misinterpret my "parenting pulpit". Just some ideas.

Does your daughter have follow up blood work planned to see how the dose adjustment is working? Because she is right around puberty, her hormone levels are shifting and these could also be driving her medication changes. More frequent monitoring during this time could help her avoid big shifts in her numbers and having to deal with the resulting symptoms.


----------



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

As far as counting carbs not being good, her endocrinologist has taught her to be careful with carbs and has educated her on how much she should have at each meal and at snack time, and to increase her protein intake, as well as portion control. Has said that if she is able to get in the habit of doing this as a teen(eating healthy)will help her when she is an adult, and will be beneficial with having hashimotos as it does effect metabolism. I personally think this is something that could be beneficial for everyone. She is not dieting, or skipping meals, but instead if having a splurge, portion control.


----------



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

Since starting the medication she has started growing again. Drs started medication to avoid rapid growth spurt and for bones to close prematurely. When I called her dr about the rapid weight gain she ordered new labs. When she called with results she thought it was from her TSH rising about 10 and increased med from 100 to 110, which has seemed to help with that aspect. As far as vitamins, I would rather give her a natural vitamin that would help with her dry painfully itchy legs. As we have tried all kinds of lotions with no relief. And at times gets so bad she is left with little scabs and bleeding legs. She doesn't diet, and has said she doesn't want to be "super skinny" and would rather have her athletic build. She however choses not to drink any type of soda(says doesn't like it) and prefers water all the time with occasional tea. But am aware how some teen girls can be and do watch that. But for anyone who is exercising regularly and eating healthy, it would be discouraging to see that type of weight gain in such a short amount of time. But am glad I acted on my instincts, because it wasn't because of puberty or just normal, was from thyroid getting out of control again. No comments or motherly advice taken wrong or bad


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Keeping her thyroid in control is all about regular blood work. How often is she going in for regular lab work? Her thyroid is going to continue to be variable because this is a time of growth and hormonal change--hopefully she is being monitored at say, 3 month intervals or so? 6 to 8 weeks after dose changes?

Consider, infants are often tested as frequently as 2 week intervals, with babies and toddlers often tested monthly. Hypothyroid pregnant women are usually tested monthly. This is to prevent their TSH from falling too far behind, to meet their changing med requirements. Your daughter is at a time, from now until she has fully developed, where her levels should probably should be checked fairly often.

As for the very dry skin, have you tried aloe with vitamin E, Aquafor or the Eucerin cream products? The last two are thick and a little greasy--I have used them at bedtime with a pair of old high socks (yes, I have gotten so itchy so that I scratch during sleep).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

darlisar said:


> Since starting the medication she has started growing again. Drs started medication to avoid rapid growth spurt and for bones to close prematurely. When I called her dr about the rapid weight gain she ordered new labs. When she called with results she thought it was from her TSH rising about 10 and increased med from 100 to 110, which has seemed to help with that aspect. As far as vitamins, I would rather give her a natural vitamin that would help with her dry painfully itchy legs. As we have tried all kinds of lotions with no relief. And at times gets so bad she is left with little scabs and bleeding legs. She doesn't diet, and has said she doesn't want to be "super skinny" and would rather have her athletic build. She however choses not to drink any type of soda(says doesn't like it) and prefers water all the time with occasional tea. But am aware how some teen girls can be and do watch that. But for anyone who is exercising regularly and eating healthy, it would be discouraging to see that type of weight gain in such a short amount of time. But am glad I acted on my instincts, because it wasn't because of puberty or just normal, was from thyroid getting out of control again. No comments or motherly advice taken wrong or bad


Aw; that sure is a shame. From within, may I recommend Carlson's Omega III and also Black Currant oil which is Omega VI?


----------



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes she does see the dr every 3 months. This time we were going to be going at a 4 month time span. Dr was gonna give it a shot since she had started menstrual cycle end of last year and thought her levels might start to not flucuate as much as had in past. As her past 2 visits her labs had remained normal. But had also said to call anytime I had any concerns, and would order labs or even see her earlier. Her endo is very thorough and we are very happy with her. It had been explained from the get go that she would have to be seen at least every 3 months til she was done with puberty and after that time it wouldn't be as often, except when she was an adult, married, and decided she wanted to have kids. This dry itchy skin thing is fairly new, as she has had in past just a little but would go away and not be bad. But last couple months it has been real bad and pretty constant. I have tried the vitamin e, ecema cream, etc. When she puts it on it seems to make her legs feel worse. Was trying to see if there was something to try until her next appt. But I will talk to dr about it too.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm glad to see that she has a good care plan in place. Please know that we have to ask, as it is not always the case for everyone.

My next suggestion would be a dermatologist if you have not seen one yet--if it isn't responding as dry skin normally would, perhaps it is not that but something more along the lines of psoriasis or another skin condition. When ever someone has one autoimmune disease, that becomes a spring board for others. In that case, a prescription topical might be more helpful.

Some people also find that they become very hyper sensitive to all types of soaps, body washes and laundry soaps--if you haven't trialled a switch to hypoallergenic versions (Cetaphil to start, but if you search online there are many organic version of products such as these that are very gentle).

The other area to explore if you have not would be mild food allergies or other allergies. Once again, with an overactive immune system, these can come into play and manifest themselves in a variety of skin conditions.

Just trying to give some ideas, not knowing what other avenues you have explored.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Also look at Celiac Disease, it is in the family of autoimmune disorders and also can coexist with a disease called Dermatitis herpetiformis. This produces a rash like the one you describe. Gluten causes the damage to the intestine in CD and the rash in DH.


----------

